

Ask HN: What one should do to gain most out of a startup conference? - skbohra123

I am going to attend my first ever startup event tomorrow. There must be lots of interesting folks, including startup founders, angels and VCs. What I should do to make the most out of it? Would love to hear you experience with such events. Thanks.
======
davidcrow
Contact the people you want to meet before the event. Try to get on their
radar. Try to schedule a hallway coffee, or find them around the event.

------
benologist
Don't be shy, talk to everyone you can.

~~~
jamesbritt
Yes, but observe the corollary: Don't be _too_ polite; get out of dead-end
conversations as soon as you can.

You don't need to be a dick about it, but be mindful of when a conversation
has become more draining then beneficial

(This goes for life in general, not just conferences.)

~~~
ig1
Here's the polite exit route: say "let me give you my card" and once you
exchange your cards say "it was good meeting you" and walk away.

